# A dog beach party. A must see if you like to see some good training and fun



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Wonderful to see all those whole, un-neutered dogs playing well together, no aggression, no humping, unwanted behavior, just fun!


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Loving that. I was reading about mirror method training the other day, I'd never come across it before. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Like the Christmas tree video . Same group, I'm guessing? This was a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The Mirror Method | The Bark

That explains it. I love the whole idea. I train using the concepts but here it is really analyzing it better. There's a link to the Christmas video. Remember that one? Have you seen it? Out of this world cute.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Loving the Christmas one too, not seen it before


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Like the Christmas tree video . Same group, I'm guessing? This was a lot of fun to watch.


yes, same group.


----------

